# Does your Barn Discount for Multiple Horses?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We have had requests to offer multi horse discounts. I don't understand why we would.

Doesn't matter if one person owns 3 or 3 people own one each. All of our expenses are the same. If the check bounces, it hurts more when it's a larger check.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mls said:


> We have had requests to offer multi horse discounts. I don't understand why we would.
> 
> Doesn't matter if one person owns 3 or 3 people own one each. All of our expenses are the same. If the check bounces, it hurts more when it's a larger check.


Very true. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

No discounts for the reasons MLS mentioned. My 2nd horse didn't eat less or make smaller messes than my first.... nope, he was the exact opposite.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I did offer a multi horse discount before the drought drove my costs through the roof. I have one boarder who had 16 horses here at one time, that saved me a lot of advertising money, so I gave a discount. He's since sold all but 4 and with the cost of feed basically cutting my profit to 0, I no longer offer a discount, and for 2 horses I wouldn't have.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts! Completely understandable, I just didnt know if it was something a lot of barns did or not. I remember most of the barns I knew of in NH did offer them, but that was probably 10+ years ago. Thanks!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My trainer offers multiple discounts.. but she also knows I always pay..and she can count on a reliable income.. I also provide my own feed.. so I suppose it depends on the situation.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I have yet to meet a barn that offers multiple discounts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my sister used to be at a barn that gave a small discount. but thats the only barn ive ever heard of that did.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of the barns in my area do offer the discount, but it is not a huge amount.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yup, we get €10 off each for mine and my dad's horse. I dunno why, mine eats more than two horses haha!

But my old barn didn't. Who knows- I suppose at the end of the day you're filling boxes, but as has been pointed out, one horse doesn't make less mess than the other, and a pony is the same price for a big horse at our place.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Duffy, this place did the same thing. Someone had a Mini they needed to board, and they charged the Mini's owner's the same price as I do. 

Honestly, it makes complete sense to me as to why they dont, I was just wondering how many places did, and if it was strange that my place didnt. But I got my answer! Thanks guys ;D


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol I think I get 20 dollars off the second horse, maybe. 
I think I may start getting nickle 'n dime-d so I'm sure she'd make it back somehow hehe.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

We get a one-month $100 discount if we refer someone who brings in a horse OR if we bring a second (third, fourth, whatever) horse of our own.

I have boarded at a couple places that I know offered multi-horse discounts on an on-going basis. So it really just depends on their business strategy. I imagine they probably charged slightly higher for single horses, so that they could afford to take a reduction when someone brought multiple.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

csimkunas6 said:


> Honestly, it makes complete sense to me as to why they dont, I was just wondering how many places did, and if it was strange that my place didnt. But I got my answer! Thanks guys ;D


The reasons we were told we 'should' offer the multi horse discount - only one rider in the arena at a time instead of 3, only one person to deal with - instead of 3, etc.

Another way I look at it - if the ONE owner of multiple horses is a PITA - they are at the barn 3 times as long . . .


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My barn owner can not afford to do a multi horse discount for the reasons others have mentioned. It costs her just as much per horse. I believe she once gave a discount to someone with like 10 horses there, but times are tougher now. And the women with the most horses at our barn now only has 3, most of us have 1 or 2.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here locally barns don't give any form of discount, not even for multiple horses.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I never really asked my barn owner, but I'm pretty sure she does for at least pasture. We have 3 different boarding levels. Full Care (Stall), $350, Pasture/Dry Lot $250, and Back Pasture $175. I overheard her say something about some boarders who only stayed one month and moved because board was "too expensive for two horses"...and then went on to say that they paid $300 for both horses to be in the back pasture. So they got a $25 per horse.

There's only a couple of people who have multiple horses. One has two horses and the other has 3 horses plus 2 mini donkeys - not sure what all discounts they get but I know the person with the 3 horses and 2 donkeys has all 3 horses on Full Care and the donkeys share a stall which is open to their lot in the back. It's really none of my business so I never asked what if any discounts they get, but I'm sure if the people from the back pasture got a 2 horse discount of $25, some sort of discounts stands for everyone.


----------

